# The official Superbowl Weekend Storm Thread



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's the deal.  I won't be skiing that weekend because of a meeting I'm going to in Boston.  What usually happens on weekends where I don't go skiing is it snows , and snows ALOT   (case in point, the last weekend I missed was the weekend before Christmas when it snowed all weekend across New England - I'm upto about 5 weekends in a row over a few seasons where I haven't gone and the storms hit )

Just figured I'd give everyone a solid weeks worth of notice to plan their powder assaults.  You can thank me later


----------



## vcunning (Jan 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Here's the deal.  I won't be skiing that weekend because of a meeting I'm going to in Boston.  What usually happens on weekends where I don't go skiing is it snows , and snows ALOT   (case in point, the last weekend I missed was the weekend before Christmas when it snowed all weekend across New England - I'm upto about 5 weekends in a row over a few seasons where I haven't gone and the storms hit )
> 
> Just figured I'd give everyone a solid weeks worth of notice to plan their powder assaults.  You can thank me later



DrJ,

Are you going to the New England Steeler watcher association?  I understand you must have five rings on one hand and be looking for another.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Here's the deal.  I won't be skiing that weekend because of a meeting I'm going to in Boston.  What usually happens on weekends where I don't go skiing is it snows , and snows ALOT   (case in point, the last weekend I missed was the weekend before Christmas when it snowed all weekend across New England - I'm upto about 5 weekends in a row over a few seasons where I haven't gone and the storms hit )
> 
> Just figured I'd give everyone a solid weeks worth of notice to plan their powder assaults.  You can thank me later



Ah, the infamous dental convention, I assume. Got a friend who won't be skiing that weekend either in order to attend. Wild times. 

I won't be skiing either though, as my wife is headed to her brother's in Dallas to watch the game with her family of Steeler fans and I'm on child duty.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Ah, the infamous dental convention, I assume. Got a friend who won't be skiing that weekend either in order to attend. Wild times.
> 
> I won't be skiing either though, as my wife is headed to her brother's in Dallas to watch the game with her family of Steeler fans and I'm on child duty.



Yup, it's called The Yankee Dental Congress.  For those that are single and live in the immediate Boston area, next Thursday and Friday night expect literally 1000's of drunken dental hygienists and dental assistants filling the bars usually between Fanueil Hall on over to the greater Copley area


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 22, 2009)

sounds wild. tons of hammered, or should that be drilled?, dentists.

sorry, best I could do. I know there's a good dentist pun somewhere.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> sounds wild. tons of hammered, or should that be drilled?, dentists.
> 
> sorry, best I could do. I know there's a good dentist pun somewhere.



As we like to say "we give good oral exams"   or we're good at "drilling and filling"  and of course were very used to telling people to spit or swallow all day long


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 22, 2009)

That's great news for us Dr Jeff. Let is snow..
Super bowl weekend is usually a great weekend to ski. It's definately less crowded than usual, especially the day of the game. The drive home is also easy late Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 22, 2009)

I hope it's a long meeting and I thank you in advance!  Will take some pictrures of the POW while at Cannon!


----------



## lerops (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks. Any idea where we will get the most snow?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 22, 2009)

lerops said:


> Thanks. Any idea where we will get the most snow?



Probably Southern VT (Mount Snow specifically) because Dr. Jeff won't be there.

2' fluff... easy.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Jan 22, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Probably Southern VT (Mount Snow specifically) because Dr. Jeff won't be there.
> 
> 2' fluff... easy.
> 
> -w



Awesome!

I love skiing on Superbowl Sunday. Light/no crowds...easy ride home.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Probably Southern VT (Mount Snow specifically) because Dr. Jeff won't be there.
> 
> 2' fluff... easy.
> 
> -w




Probably a good guess, as seriously speakign here, the last 2 weekends I wasn't at Mount Snow skiing when they were open, as mentioned, pre-X-mas weekend when they picked up 30" over the weekend, and prior to that it was the 1st weekend of March last year when they picked up just over 2 feet in a storm 

And for the record, I'm heading to Boston on Wednesday and not returning home until Superbowl Sunday.  If I had to guess on a particular storm day, figure on either Thursday or Saturday as those are the days that my business partner has to fly to and back from Washington DC


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 22, 2009)

DrJeff - You might keep your record at 100%;  the weather sites are showing a storm for Weds- Friday next week. MMM..Maybe I should schedule a long weekend.
It's a shame you missed the 30" weekend before Christmas - that was the best weekend of the year so far for me.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 27, 2009)

wow, 100% accuracy. that's impressive. better than weatherheads. can you please share your traveling schedule this winter so that we can schedule accordingly?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2009)

gladerider said:


> wow, 100% accuracy. that's impressive. better than weatherheads. can you please share your traveling schedule this winter so that we can schedule accordingly?



Barring injury, I'm skiing every weekend after this one until Mount Snow shuts its lifts down, so no weekend "guarentees" the rest of the year 

I'll get a thread going in the fall about this.  The nice thing about my job is that my schedule is planned out 8 to 9 months in advance, so I know what I'll be doing way ahead of time


----------



## Euler (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like maybe your curse was off by a few days this year.  Your Boston weekend looks to be between two big storms this time.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2009)

Jeff, you blew it!


----------



## arik (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't think Jeff was entirely wrong, it snowed a lot in Williamstown Mass friday night, so much snow I could barely make it over route 2 going east.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2009)

arik said:


> I don't think Jeff was entirely wrong, it snowed a lot in Williamstown Mass friday night, so much snow I could barely make it over route 2 going east.



true dat.  but could you ski it?


----------



## arik (Feb 2, 2009)

I skied cross country this weekend but the new snow was noticeable, granted it wasn't a massive powder dump but it was probably 3-4". It was weird though because it really was just Williamstown and North Adams area that got heavy snow.


----------

